# most efficent motor / price ratio?



## UBCECC (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi, Which motor controller combination do you think have the best efficiency vs cost ratio? 

I am currently using the AC50 with Curtis 1238 but people are saying the 96V is really killing my efficiency.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You can go higher than 96 volts with the AC50, the controller cuts off around 130. The cheapest motor would be a used forklift motor of course. I'll be running 115 volts of lithium, around 120 volts fresh off the charger. Lower voltage only hurts your efficiency if you're constantly pulling high amps.


----------



## meanderingthemaze (Jan 25, 2010)

Efficiency must be considered holistically. Lower voltage may mean less weight, thus higher efficiency. Any one variable will have effects in the rest of the design, so you must consider overall picture when determining efficiency. ie: costs vs. gains

It would be nice though if it were that simple.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Less battery weight of any significant amount will mean less range as well, whatever voltage you choose. You can use fewer large cells for low voltage or many small cells for higher voltage but retain the same pack KWH and similar range.


----------

